# Game #43 (1/29): Los Angeles Lakers @ Detroit Pistons



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (23-19) @ Detroit Pistons (36-5) 

The Palace of Auburn Hills (Detroit)









Date: Sunday, January 29th
Time: 3:30 pm

*Television:*















KCAL ESPN

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































C. Billups R. Hamilton T. Prince R. Wallace B. Wallace 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Detroit Pistons





























Maurice Evans
Antonio McDyess
Carlos Arroyo
Darko Milicic

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Pistons*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 35.8</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Richard Hamilton 21.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 12.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Chauncey Billups 8.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 1.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 2.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .518</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Darko Milicic .516</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .471</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Richard Hamilton .517</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .957</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Chauncey Billups .923</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>28-15</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>24-16</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>23-19</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>20-23</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>18-25</td><td>10.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>34-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>28-15</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Denver Nuggets</td><td>25-21</td><td>10.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>34-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>5. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>25-16</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>6. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>25-18</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>23-19</td><td>10.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>21-22</td><td>12.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Utah Jazz</td><td>21-23</td><td>13.0</td><tr align=center><td>10. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>20-22</td><td>13.0</td></table>

With new coach and style, the Pistons are tough to beat
1/28/2006, 9:59 a.m. ET
By LARRY LAGE
The Associated Press










AUBURN HILLS, Mich. (AP) — The Detroit Pistons are off to one of the best starts in NBA history because a championship-caliber team has found a way to improve.

New coach Flip Saunders has managed to help the 2004 champions, who fell just short of repeating last year, become more explosive on offense while maintaining their stifling defense.

"He has brought a new brand of basketball here," Detroit point guard Chauncey Billups said. "We're not boring to watch anymore."

[More in URL]

Pistons Forum Game Thread

*Upcoming Games:*
January 31st - @







- KCAL
February 1st - @







- KCAL
February 3rd - @







- KCAL
February 4th - @







- KCAL
February 7th - @







- NBATV
</center>


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lamar needs to step up with Tay guarding Kobe and Smush needs to play some good D on Chauncey.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hmmm... the pistons have only lost 5 games, they are due!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This game won't be that hard to watch, because I am expecting us to score only 60 points and lose by 50. :biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm Kobe needs to go off for another 81 to win this game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

How to beat detroit.

- *Must be phisycal:* This should not be hard since the Pistons are not as Physicaly as they were last year. Memphis and Jazz were rough with them. Jazz beat them twice and both times Memphis nearly beat them.

- *Just run the offense:* The Piston's defense is suspect from last year. If we run the offense affectively we can win. It will help if Kobe has a good night. Also, calls may not come often for us in this game since the Pistons a have a lot of respect from the refs so the Lakers should be expecting this and be ready to adjust.

- *Every aspect of Defense must be perfect:* perimeter D, pressure D, containment D, post D, transistion D. ..because the Pistons can score from ANYWHERE and we must be able to guard everywhere. And if Smush cannot guard Billups then Phil needs to adjust immediently!!


If all of those are accounted for then we *have a chance* to win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Seems about right. I'd be surprised if the Pistons arent opening up at +20 at least. Kobe will have to go nuts if they want any chance to win. Then again, I'm not expecting a whole lot so if they win that would be fantastic!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I want to see Kobe shut down Billups. I rather watch him completely shut him down, then for him to go off for 80+ points, lol. Hopefully we come out with defensive intensity, and we hit our open looks (the few that will be available).


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Just keep it close, please.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

All we need is the other starters and bench to step up, I think every team(even the Pistons) would double or triple team Kobe after the 81-point landslide. If the Lakers keep it close, Lakers have a chance. Kobe needs to display his All-defensive team prowess on Chauncey. Lamar Odom must really have a big night. Guys must make their open shots. Double team Chauncey if you have to, he improved so much this season. He hits many clutch shots.

Beating the pistons would prove that the Lakers can handle the NBA's best.(Top 5)(I am rooting for the Lakers to win the Finals or at least go to the conference finals.)

2-0 vs Dallas
1-1 vs Miami
Too bad lost to Spurs.
Too bad lost to Suns.
Next game vs Pistons


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The Lakers gotta bring their "A-Game" against Detroit. We're talking perfect flawless basketball, no stupid turnovers and scrap for every single rebound. Hopefully, Odum is gonna bring his gonads to the game because they're gonna need a solid contribution from him and a double double from both Mihm & Brown. With all that that said, i think we could come out with a win. Okay, maybe not


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Smush will get abused by Billups...

...and so will rest of the team. :sigh:

Lakers "A" game effort = Pistons "C+" effort


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We got a shot to win tis game. Kwame and Mihm will be huge can't let the Pistons control the boards.

Key to the game is the Kobe/Rip/Prince match-up. If Rip guards Kobe he'll get 45. If Prince guards Kobe Odom must Punish Rip. That decision will determine the game. Kobe must pass to Odom if Rip is guarding Odom. 

Rip is the weak link defensively. Kwame can stop Sheed on the low block but must guard out to the 3 pt line and not have those mental lapses. Mihm must score on Ben down low which he can if he takes his time. 

Lakers have a shot.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we're gonna lose this game by 20 points

feel free to quote me if you think i'm wrong

i tried to be as optimistic as possible


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm on the same page as Brian34Cook, we have a slim chance to win, but I'm convinced we'll loe by 20+.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers have a shot, but I'm feeling a blowout coming on. This is a big test for a pretty mediocre squad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Could get ugly...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Updated the first post but not like it matters.. still dont feel that good!


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

This will be challenging


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm just hoping we don't get blown out. That is all.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Man, i would be happy if the fellas just kept it close...


Go Lakers!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

City_Dawg said:


> Man, i would be happy if the fellas just kept it close...
> 
> 
> Go Lakers!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


You know the sight of dancing bananas make me laugh. The multiple bananas  :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin: 

Go Lakers! We can take on the Pistons!


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

SMUSH!!!!!! :banana:...... I miss that guy, he used to be on the Pistons traing camp/pre-season roster last season before he was cut for some 30 year old rookie. I loved yelling his name, can't wait to see him again.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Pistons will use team defense to try to limit Kobe*
Sunday, January 29, 2006
By A. Sherrod Blakely

AUBURN HILLS -- Minotaur was half-man, half-bull. Pegasus was a winged horse, and Cyclops was a one-eyed Titan who forged lightning bolts for Zeus.

You can add "Kobe-stopper" to the list of mythical beings.

In the real world, Los Angeles Lakers guard Kobe Bryant is as close to an unstoppable scoring force as there is in the NBA. 

The defensively-challenged Toronto Raptors found that out last week when Bryant torched them for 81 points, the second-highest single-game point total in NBA history.

"No disrespect to Toronto, but the way they were playing defense, I could see how he got 81," said Detroit Pistons forward Tayshaun Prince, who will guard Bryant at times tonight at The Palace. "I didn't think Toronto gave him any different looks. Everybody knows what Kobe's capable of doing if he knocks a few shots down in a row." 

"That's definitely a big-time challenge," said Hamilton, who played against Bryant in high school and with him on AAU teams during their teen years. "I've been playing against him so long, it's just another game to me. It's like playing against one of the homeys back home, because I played against him so many times."

[More in URL]


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Spread is Lakers + 8.5


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The Pistons are due for a loss. However, the only way we can win is if we bring our "A+++" game AND Detroit takes us too lightly. We have a chance, but a very slim one.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

All my predictions came true.

LAKERS SHALL WIN TONIGHT!! :allhail: 

I feel that lakers win somehow. May be detriot is due for a loss.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I hope to see Kobe have a great scoring game, like put down 50+, but Prince has usually done a good job when guarding kobe..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

The only thing we need to do is score more pts than the Detroit :biggrin:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I hope to see Kobe have a great scoring game, like put down 50+


..

Not gonna happen..LA is most likely to win a playoff series than Kobe scoring 50 on this squad.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

DTigre said:


> I miss that guy, he used to be on the Pistons traing camp/pre-season roster last season before he was cut for some 30 year old rookie.


and he is a starter and often 2rd scoring option for our team... you 5 losses,us 19 with a 36 ppg scorer...


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Unless Detroit comes out with another half hearted effort like they have in the last couple games I dont think LA has much chance in this one. This aint the Raps, Kobe will likely get his much like Tmac and Redd have but the Lakers dont have anyone else that can pose much of a problem. It would take an A+ effort from the Lakers and a half hearted effort from the Pistons to get a Laker W. Good luck and Im lookin forward to seeing how Tay and co do against Kobes torrid scoring this year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Copper said:


> Unless Detroit comes out with another half hearted effort like they have in the last couple games I dont think LA has much chance in this one. This aint the Raps, Kobe will likely get his much like Tmac and Redd have but the *Lakers dont have anyone else that can pose much of a problem.* It would take an A+ effort from the Lakers and a half hearted effort from the Pistons to get a Laker W. Good luck and Im lookin forward to seeing how Tay and co do against Kobes torrid scoring this year.


His name is Kwame ....Amatauers


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

In games like this I wish Mckie was up and running , When Aaron comes back he will give us the big defensive guard coming off the bench. Its wayyyyyyy better then having to watch Sasha get raped by just about every guard in this league. Aaron we're waiting for you, Get well soon!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I am honestly not scared of the Pistons, and believe that we can beat them.
We have to stick to the game plan, run the triangle offence and stop Hamilton on O and I think we're okay.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> His name is Kwame ....Amatauers


 Is that sarchasm? You honestly believe Kwame will pose a problem for Sheed and Ben? hmm would think that Odom would pose the next mismatch after Kobe.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Copper said:


> *Is that sarchasm? * You honestly believe Kwame will pose a problem for Sheed and Ben? hmm would think that Odom would pose the next mismatch after Kobe.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


>


LMAO. I hate the Pistons. I hope Kobe scorches them tonight. Good luck, guys. I know I'll be watching my Can't-Miss-Kobe TV.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So I wonder how much sicker I'll be (I'm pretty sick mind you) after seeing this game..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, I hope Lakers surprise me. But I say if they lose by less than 10 I'll be surprised. I say they probably lose by 20, mainly because the rest of the team still wont hit any open jumpers.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I may get killed today. Pistons are at home and on national television.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

What will most likely cost us the game:

1. And the biggest: The Lakers guards (Smush) inablitly to stop the Pistons guards(Billups)...and Phil not making the adjustment in time.

2. Kobe not shooting well when needed. The Pistons will be ready to guard him

3. Not protecting the three, the paint, or the transistion

4. Not protecting the Glass

and

5. Not running the offensive affectively.

I think all of those will happen this game...so I repeat: The Lakers are going to get killed!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Look for Lamar and Smush to go 20+


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

someone gave me this link to watch the game http://planet.nana.co.il/livetv/s29-1/Los_Angeles_Lakers-Detroit_Pistons.html but it seems to be some kind of workout show. Does anyone have an actual one


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Look for Lamar and Smush to go 20+


combined...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Omg, Are The Pistons Ever Injured!!?!?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mihm starting off very nice.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Hopefully the Lakers beat the spread...Chris Mihm with the old-fashioned three-point play as I type...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

The atmosphere of this one feels like a chess game


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Chris Mihm starting off real nice. Kobe missed a couple shots he'd normally make. They're going to need to hit all their open shots to beat these guys.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damn there goes Kwame, We needed him .


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Missing too many easy shots.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

13-9 Pistons.. Both teams cant make anything lately!

Lakers are 3-13 :sigh:

You can thank Kwame for getting 2 fouls aswell.. ARGH!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL at this slow start by both teams....Cook thought he was kobe for a sec.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

why is kobe out of the game?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> why is kobe out of the game?



He's not :/


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> LOL at this slow start by both teams....Cook thought he was kobe for a sec.


And peaple want him to attack the rim.. Well he jumped but the rim blocked him! :rofl:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> And peaple want him to attack the rim.. Well he jumped but the rim blocked him! :rofl:



Who the hell wants him to attack the basket? Not me. He'll never be more then a spot up shooter, which is ok because hes damn good at it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont know but all I've heard is they want him to be more aggressive.. anyways his shots arent going down so it's pretty worthless today.. Down 16-10.. Brutal game..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It looks like nobody brought their balls to Detroit. As soon as the Pistons start making their shots, a blowout will ensue.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Pistons 25 - Lakers 16

Umm, wow!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

It looks like Odom is gonna blow up for 5-10 points today, and maybe we'll get a combined 10 out of Smush and Kwame, that should be enough to win the game.....why are they so pathetic?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe in the game to start the 2nd.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

go us! we suck! go us!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is smokin hot right now. Lakers within four.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice.. trap worked.. Kobe cuts it to 4..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobes hot!! Now to get the others involved...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Is Kobe guarding Tayshaun? And who is guarding Kobe?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe has made six of his last six shots. Now 7-10 for the game. Sasha drains a long jumper.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

our D sucks!! eat **** Lamar. Wake up Lakers


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Sooo.... is it safe to say that Kobe has basically been left to fend for himself again?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think Mihm is doing a great job so far... and Kwame is playing well... Kobe is doing his thing ... we just need LO to step up a little bit and we're good to go


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Chris Mihm sure is a pleasant suprise. I never thought he would actually make himself into a consistent force.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Check that, Mihm seems to be balling a little bit here... (at least from what i can gather from the boxscores)


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe has 20 before the half and no one even blinks. It doesn't even register anymore, we are so spoiled.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Ben got that call off of rep!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Does Lamar lead the league in offensive fouls??? damn, seems like every game he gets whistled for 2 or 3 O fouls.... that was a block, but still


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

When is Lamar Odom going to learn that you can't go barrelling into everyone that is front of you? Yes, that was a bad call, but still. Stop trying to go through every defender. He has to be up there among league leaders in offensive fouls (specifically charges).


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I think its partly because defenders know he has no right hand


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh man if Kobe is injured, we're screwed


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

on court we got Kobe,Mihm and 3 other nutcases


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Greg Anthony talking up a storm these days. This guy was so shy on the Knicks too.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

sherako said:


> Greg Anthony talking up a storm these days. This guy was so shy on the Knicks too.


 :laugh:

I wish he would shutup. You can't blab on and on about the same **** for three straight plays.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime:







56 -







47


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	16 	2-5 	0-1 	1-2 	2 	3 	0 	3 	0 	0 	3 	5 
Brown 	16 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	1 	0 	1 	1 	3 	2 
Mihm 	14 	4-7 	0-0 	3-4 	2 	5 	1 	0 	0 	2 	1 	11 
Bryant 	24 	8-15 	1-6 	8-10 	0 	2 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	25 
Parker 	17 	1-4 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	0 	1 	2 
Vujacic 6 	1-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Cook 	10 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Walton 	4 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
George 	5 	0-1 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	3 	0 
Totals 	112 	17-40 	1-11 	12-16 	4 	16 	7 	5 	3 	3 	16 	47 
Percentages: 	  .425 	.091 	.750 	  	Team Rebounds: 8
```
They are just toying with us.. Oh well.. :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I hate when Laker games our televised on ESPN , Commentators talk so much damn ****....This is whats wrong with the Lakers this is wrong with Kwame this is wrong with Lamar, STFU!! We know whats wrong with our team . We cant enjoy the team play when people are talking so much ****.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers just allowed Ben Wallace to score 10 points in a half. but at least Kobe is shooting well and Mihm is doing his job. But why couldn't you shoot like this against the Pistons in 2004 Kobe?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea but how can you enjoy what Kwame and Lamar arent doing? It's fine for them to say when they suck they suck and they have sucked.. 

Anyways.. 9 pt game.. I'm not for moral victories but I wouldnt be that mad if the team competes for a change in the 2nd half. If they lose, fine. I wouldnt worry if that happens because it is the Pistons!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yea but how can you enjoy what Kwame and Lamar arent doing? It's fine for them to say when they suck they suck and they have sucked..
> 
> Anyways.. 9 pt game.. I'm not for moral victories but I wouldnt be that mad if the team competes for a change in the 2nd half. If they lose, fine. I wouldnt worry though! it is the Pistons!



Lamar and Kwame are both in foul trouble , They havent had the oppurtunity 2 step up.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe is an idiot
why does he keep shooting 3's


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So now your making the foul excuse for them? That's pretty funny but oh well.. I think they've stunk the last few games personally. Fouls or not, they havent stepped up! it's not just this game..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Kobe is an idiot
> why does he keep shooting 3's



Beacuse he's knockin em down :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> So now your making the foul excuse for them? That's pretty funny but oh well.. I think they've stunk the last few games personally. Fouls or not, they havent stepped up! it's not just this game..



Oh, I didnt know you were talking about the last few games , I thought you ment this game. My bad but yes i do agree with you.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Guys, I think we are doing good so far. we scored 31 in 2nd quarter instead of 13 or 14 against pistons D. All I am looking at is a tough 2nd quarter. It doesn't matter if we lose but lakers should make detroit play their best D and offence to beat lakers.

But I feel Lakers win tonight. they are not able to stop Kobe so far.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Lakers are going to need moral victories in this game. Pistons are just too good, but if the Lakers can do some things well, they can come out of the game with a positive attitude and still have a good road trip.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't think the Pistons will be able to stop Kobe today, if this was last year and they still had Larry Brown, he would have made changes at halftime or even during a timeout, but I don't think Flip has the same ability for the defensive side of the ball as Larry did. This is pretty much the same team as two years ago, except two years ago they had Brown who had a game plan for Kobe.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

And Lamar starts off the second half with a pass that goes out of bounds. :rofl:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We are sooooooo soft down low.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Anybody wanna turnover? Lakers are serving them up.. Kwame and Lamar are the chefs!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the Lakers are far, far away from being on the Pistons level.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow. Great ****ing pass Kwame. Then he follows it up with a turnover. He sucks and always will.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kwame is pure garbage. He needs to go, and fast


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Collectively, we may have one of the dumbest teams in the NBA.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bwahahahaha.. Lamar and Kwame are flippin hilarious.. and Smush.. did he miss the plane still?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, could brown suck any worse? I mean the guy has paws not hands. He is probably the most pathetic PF the lakers have ever had. Right now im prying they put Cook in.. How sad is that?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Seriously, how can you be in the league for four years and have absolutely no skill? Stephen A. was dead on with his analysis of Kwame the Horrible.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

whats with all the negativity?
Yea they playin bad... but I still think that their gonna pull it off... where theres a Kobe, theres a will.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kwame Brown and Lamar Odom are my idols.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Only thing that bothers me is that it seems that smush isnt playing as well as he could ast fe days... seems like he isnt trying or doesnt wanna play or something...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

OK, Lakers down 14, just like 7 days ago, time for Kobe to go on a run! This time I'll settle for him finishing with 72.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I know there's a lot of negativity but how freakin brutal do you have to be? I know the Pistons are god awesome but this team, except Kobe, is god awful!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, this is ugly.. 

I wish we still had Butler right now. I'd throw Bynum in there just because at least he plays with some heart.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There will be no comeback if we can't play one lick of defense.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

We suck.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This is too damn funny.. LMAO :rofl:

Team cant hold onto the ball.. :rofl:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Time to start up a "fire mitch kupchak" club.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bahjahahahahahahahahahahahaha, yeah.. Kobe sucks cause all he does is shoots... Would you pass to this team? If this team had no Kobe, they'd probably be the worst team in the leauge.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

errrr.........we seem to be down 21 now.....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

wussup with the ball slipin all the time?... Kobe needs to go on a tear right now


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Who here thinks Kobe is gonna for 50 starting after this time out?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

hmmmm.... at what point do I give up on Kwame and disband my sig club??! I like to stay positive, but dude has gotta show me something! something!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Down 21 and are role players just look like they're scared of the Pistons.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd take Kobe out now. Why chance it? His team didn't show up tonight to play... And Kobe isn't going to win it by himself. Rest him, and let his knee heal up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steez said:


> wussup with the ball slipin all the time?... Kobe needs to go on a tear right now


 This is the Pistons, not the Raptors. As much as we would like Kobe to be god, he can't beat this team 1 on a 5.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

They should leave Kwame, Smush, and Lamar in all game to punish them!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> They should leave Kwame, Smush, and Lamar in all game to punish them!



Yeah, let them just suck it up out there. Show the media why Kobe Bryant shouldn't pass. His team is full of uncapibles. I mean, how many open shots did his team bomb tonight? I mean wow..


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> They should leave Kwame, Smush, and Lamar in all game to punish them!


:laugh: I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The bright side is we didnt waste our time with trash like Davis and Artest. I mean, who needs them when you got Smush and Odom.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

On a side note I saw Sasha Vujacic at Best Buy on Thursday. I didn't feel like saying anything to him cause I don't know if his English is good. I didn't want him looking at me like WTF is this guy telling me?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Smush scored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great lineup Phil!


Why would Tim Legler get technicals?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

uke:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook shooting turnaround jumpers? WTF? :rofl:

Hahaha.. 

I wanna see a lineup of Smush, Sasha, Luke, Odom, and Kwame..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We have a great group of guys. Flying all the way to Detroit to help the Pistons players practice their layups.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe and Mihm came to play today.... not so sure about the others, maybe Smush was in a hurry to get to the other plane that he forgot his game behind. God know whats up with Odom. Kwame.... well, atleast hes consistent.

So far, they have held Billups to 5 pts, so thats good.... but thats about it


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Everytime I think about Brown I want to shoot a panda in the face.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom has zero control when he drives.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bwahaha.. Cook with 2 offensive rebound putbacks.. Oh yea.. they are down 50 or something!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If we have to watch the Lakers get own we should at least be able to see some playing time for Bynum.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Pistons vs. Bulls? I take the Bulls...you see those highlights? They can't be messed with.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No kidding. Bynum would at least make an effort to stop layups. What do we have to lose? Put him in.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That was good D by Walton.... ****ing refs


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

WTF the whole 4th qtr is Trash time for Lakers. atleast rookies can play 12 mins


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I heard somewhere, I was readin through some sites, that Bynum is injured


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Greg Anthony: "Bla blah bla bla blah bla team concept bla blah blah blah blah Michael Jordan bla bla blah."


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF. a 14 pt game with 7:30 left :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The TV is now on mute.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

If Cook had hit that shot, we woulda been back in the game...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a ******* lineup. What the **** Phil? Brian Cook at C and Luke Walton at PF. That's just wonderful.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Personally I still thnk we can come back


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Down 14 with 5 something left.. Billups just fouled Sasha.. Eh..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We would have had a few stops, but the retard in Phil had to come out. How are we supposed to get any defensive rebounds with the lineup that was just in?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

By 12 with 4 and ahalf left... if Sasha had hit that, it woulda bee 9 with 4 and a half


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakers within 12. 4:30 left in the game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

On a side note is that a chick or a guy in those Amare comercials?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> On a side note is that a chick or a guy in those Amare comercials?


How could you not know that? She's pretty fine.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Remind me to never become a boxer. Jesus Christ....

Lamar Odom is a *****.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

here you go once again Lamar odom missed 2 cluth FT's what an ***


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Whats with the reverse Smush?
we're losing


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> Whats with the reverse Smush?
> we're losing


I just thought he wanted to show Detroit what they are missing :rofl: [/sarcasm]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

May not win.. Down 8 with 1:10 left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bwahaha.. That's the ballgame for sure.. LO fouls Sheed and it's an And 1 :rofl:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Single digit lead...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a bull**** foul call on Lamar. Idiot ref, the Pistons don't need any help...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lamar Please force a trade....and please commit suicide or go on dope.. pathetic


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sad, imagine if they showed up the full game. They could have stole this IMHO. Then again it just looked like Detroit got bored and let up.. 

Final: Pistons 102 - Lakers 93

Lakers fall to 23-20.. 

I guess there was a little positive.. they didnt give up.. but I dont give a flying ****!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

**** THESE REFS!

i mean we didnt show up in the third, but wtf why would they call half of those ****in fouls


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

if anyone thought that the lakers were actually goin to pull this win out...you must have been joking...the lakers werent hitting shots all night and you expect the lakers to make a run in 5 minutes to win this game is unheard of...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is the only game that was completely out of the Lakers' hands. Detroit is too good and they have too much respect from the refs, which is why Odom did not have a good game even when he was aggresive. They should still feel good going into the next game because this was one of the few times that the Lakers as a whole did not give up and cut a 21 point lead down to 8 in the fourth quarter; and they were still able to only lose by 9. They only problem now is that the recioed looks like this 23-20.

Go Lakers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm sick of the bull**** excusing for Lamar lately.. Ya'll continue to make excuses.. I'm gonna continue to laugh at the Lakers 'second option'. Smush is showing why, just why, he was in the NBDL the other year. Kwame, please? Are we honestly expecting to wait 2 freakin years for this bust? God f'n geez.. 

Everyone should be walking to New York together as a team.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

15 turnovers these last two games...


I hate Lamar Odom.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm sick of the bull**** excusing for Lamar lately.. Ya'll continue to make excuses.. I'm gonna continue to laugh at the Lakers 'second option'. Smush is showing why, just why, he was in the NBDL the other year. Kwame, please? Are we honestly expecting to wait 2 freakin years for this bust? God f'n geez..
> 
> Everyone should be walking to New York together as a team.



No arguement here... 

Brown was trash. Utterly pathetic. And shows who still got the best out of that trade.
Luke should kill himself. He is only good for passing some nights, otherwise he is trash.
Smush has one good game and eight bad ones follow. Stop saying how well he did vs nash in the first game. What has he done in the last month? NOTHING.
Odom is not only passive trash but he lacks in mental toughness. The fact that anyone tried to compare him to Scotty Pippen is not only funny but disturbing.. Disturbing that anyone could lack that much basketball knowlege to lump that pot head in with Pippen.


Sad part is, if Kobe doesnt jack up 40 a night at this rate they have no chance at all. The game lives and dies by his shots. If he was out the rest of the season the Lakers probably wouldnt win more than couple games.. Or at all?

Mihm and Kobe were the only two that came tonight to play. Just a sad night.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm sick of the bull**** excusing for Lamar lately.. Ya'll continue to make excuses.. I'm gonna continue to laugh at the Lakers 'second option'. Smush is showing why, just why, he was in the NBDL the other year. Kwame, please? Are we honestly expecting to wait 2 freakin years for this bust? God f'n geez..
> 
> Everyone should be walking to New York together as a team.


Personaly, I say keep Kwame and Smush because they is not harming us as a team and we are not going to get anything better by trading them or letting them go. As for Lamar; I think Phil Jackson has underestimated Odom's ability to make one mistake change the way he puts himself in games to come. Ever since that Kings game, he has played...well I can't say like crap, but he just has not been a good complement for Kobe. Phil himself before that Kings incident was mad at Lamar how he is letting one bad call dictate his preformance. But still Phil stress on how much Odom is important...and he is if he plays good. But he has not done that consistencly and has not improved on how he approches games. Phil took a chance with Kwame and he should have took a chance with Artest. Arest wnats to be in L.A. Kobe wants Artest; that should have been Phil's motivation right there. I pretty sure in the end everthong with Odom will workout and what I mean by "In the end" I mean the season 07/08.

If there is one player that has changed under Phil, it is Mihm. Mihm is doing exactly what Odom is not; being in the game even though the some calls don't go his way. I remeber when all it took was one foul within 2 mins of the game and then Mihm will be done for the game. Now he has quietly become the second best player on the team...or at least the second most consistent player on the team. 

Keep up the work Mihm.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Mihm and Kobe were the only two that came tonight to play. Just a sad night.


Really there are three people that come to play for the Lakers every night. Kobe of course, Mihm, and believe it or not, Sasha. Sasha may not make all of his shots but he always comes out with energy specialy on D nomatter what the situation and he has always been the main reason for Laker comebacks; something that the rest of the bench has not done.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm saddened that the Lakers decided not to trade Lamar for Artest. Truly pathetic display by Odom there. Almost as sad as the people that wanted to keep Atkins and Bulter on this team. Worthless. 

On the bright side, Mihm has really turned a corner this season. Props to him, major props. Consistency, defense, and especially his post moves have improved quite a bit.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Here is an excuse for Odom: his teammates/coach did not exploit his mismatches. He could of owned Richard Hamilton so bad (I hope no one doubts this) we would be forced to put Prince on him, and then he could of owned Prince (he competes with RJ in the I-own-Prince category). But as a Piston fan, I'm glad to see it wasn't even attempted.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

JoeD said:


> Here is an excuse for Odom: his teammates/coach did not exploit his mismatches. He could of owned Richard Hamilton so bad (I hope no one doubts this) we would be forced to put Prince on him, and then he could of owned Prince (he competes with RJ in the I-own-Prince category). But as a Piston fan, I'm glad to see it wasn't even attempted.


 
Very true. This game I thought Odom wanted to be involved but nobody set him up right and when he went one on one, either we will cause a turnover or receive a bad reputation call.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Excuses.. None of them surprise me either.. If it's not one thing it's not getting him the ball, it's the refs, blah blah blah.. WHO CARES? There's nobody stopping Odom besides Odom!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Odom turned the ball over 8 times with Hamilton defending him quite often and charged at least twice that I remember all because his court instincts are mediocre. He's really not that good, no matter what types of mismatches you care to exploit.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> Odom turned the ball over 8 times with Hamilton defending him quite often and charged at least twice that I remember all because his court instincts are mediocre. He's really not that good, no matter what types of mismatches you care to exploit.



Sad but true..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Somebody should tell Kwame that a good pump fake goes a long way when he gets the ball 2 feet from the hoop! He must not be listening to Kareem!!! Give Bynum more playing time...as he cannot be any worse than Kwame.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Somebody should tell Kwame that a good pump fake goes a long way when he gets the ball 2 feet from the hoop! He must not be listening to Kareem!!! Give Bynum more playing time...as he cannot be any worse than Kwame.



Actually thats one of Kwames best moves , The pump fake thats about the only way he can score right now. Ive read and also saw interviews that Kareem does not really work with Kwame , Kwame " He dosent really spend much time with me, Mostly Bynum" Jabbar"I dont work with Kwame too much, I see him more as a face up shooter type"


----------

